# Pictures in flight.



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

We let Natasha fly around the house everyday. Got the camera out while she was flying today and got these pictures.

Enjoy
pgm


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*One more flying picture*

Here is one more flying picture.









pgm


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pgm....AWESOME pictures of Natasha in flight!!! Those are really cool!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wonderful pictures.  
Thanks for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Awsome pics.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wonderful images!


How do you get them to hold still like that?

Lol...

But truely, some of the nicet flight images I have ever seen...

And a Happy Bird, too...you can tell...

Thanks for posting them!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Those are some amazing pics, Natasha looks like a beautiful angel. You must have had your shutter speed set super high to freeze her in flight like that without blurring.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing those amazing pics. Now, can you tell us about your camera?


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*about the camera*

I'm a very serious hobbist photographer. My camera is a Nikon DX2 pro-digital camera, used a high speed flash to capture the flight.

pgm


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Absolutely Incredible Pictures! 

Beautifully Done!

Post Your Pictures Anytime!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your answer in regards to your camera.

Yes, please DON"T hesitate about posting pictures. We love them.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pgm860 said:


> *I'm a very serious hobbist photographer.* My camera is a Nikon DX2 pro-digital camera, used a high speed flash to capture the flight.
> 
> pgm



Boy oh boy, THAT'S for sure! 

It shows!

Thanks for sharing these photos and also the others from your other thread:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16511



Linda


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Whoa, those are some awesome shots. Very nice and she's beautiful.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

The one where she's coming straight at you, letting it all hang out 'flights, tail the works' that's now my desktop.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

I like the third one down, where she's kind of looking at the camera over her wing. She looks like she's smiling for the camera!

Rach


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

She's a beautiful model. They are wondrful, aren't they?

Feather


----------

